# weather



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

It could be over quickly up here.We are supposed to get 3-6 in. of snow tonight and tomorrow.Then not go above freezing the next 10 days.Lows in the single digets and teens.

Could be another 30 day season up here.


----------



## duckyday (Oct 28, 2003)

Birds should be on the move, Southern Saskatchewan and Manitoba are suppose to get 15 to 20cm of snow tonight and tomorrow. Hopefully it will move birds into the northern part of the state, unless we get to much snow and cold up there also. We might have to start heading south.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Makes you wonder...

Where there's open water there'll be birds. They won't go any farther than they have to. Gear up for the weekend!

My .02


----------



## shawn114 (Aug 22, 2003)

even though the weather can be cold and snowy, as long as there is open water the birds will still stick around? and do they still feed in the fields if there is snow?


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

Haven't gotten any snow yet.


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

Is there any snow on the ground in the cando area or Bottineau? Just wondering if this weekend is going to be to late for ducks.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

drunks......i spoke to my brother up in rock lake last night. At the time they only had a couple inches of snow. I don't know what has happened since though. 1 thing though. I do think the potholes up in that region will be froze by early next week if not this weekend, so prepare for that. Lastly, since it's only 1 week till deer rifle season you may also have a tough time getting permission on a lot of land. As far as bird numbers, wish i could help, but i'm trying to find that out too.


----------



## dakota_native (May 6, 2003)

there is snow on the ground up here in belcourt around 4 to 6 inches, but as far as i could tell all the water is still open some of the really small sloughs have some ice but nothing to worry about yet, and i think the ducks are finally starting to come down, some of the sloughs that i have been looking at are finally getting good number of mallards in them, should be a good weekend


----------



## Water Swater (Oct 23, 2003)

thanks guys I am a little nervous but very excited sitting at work waiting is killing me!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

We have about 3 inches on the ground here.Water is still open.

BUT after this storm system goes through they are forcasting lows in the single digits for the weekend and not above freezing duroing the next week.


----------

